

Ask HN: would you hire a transgender engineer for your startup? - jayjayjay


======
bking
If someone meets the qualifications, is excited about the position, can handle
the startup life, and isn't destructive, I don't see why not

~~~
jayjayjay
I've read dozens upon dozens of posts about how social fit is a deal braker
when it comes to hiring. Wouldnt that be an issue?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Can you go into some detail about what parts of that social fit do you imagine
to be a deal breaker? If transgender engineers like to play foosball and
guitar hero, and like to read Ender's game, just like the rest of your
heteronormative teammates, what part of them being transgender makes it a bad
social fit?

------
rwhitnah
If your 'culture fit' doesn't allow this, it's time to build a new culture.

Assuming equal skill levels, sure, I would.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
This.

------
27182818284
Yes, of course.

~~~
jayjayjay
For your early stage, 3 people startup? (Just asking, not choosing sides here)

~~~
27182818284
Yes.

------
bcgraham
Are they good?

~~~
jayjayjay
Are you implying that that would be your only consideration? For the sake of
the discussion, let's say they're good just as the next engineer. Not
brilliant, but def up to par.

~~~
27182818284
I think that is pretty clear that is what they are saying.

------
saiko-chriskun
why is this even a question?

